

Ask HN: How to help a 12 year kid with a passion for programming? - yedhukrishnan

I&#x27;ve a cousing who is very much interested in programming. He started with C++ and now moved into Python.<p>But there are some problems. Here is an example: He knows he can use pointers to get the memory address location of a variable. But when it returns something like 0x0123, he doesn&#x27;t know about hexadecimal numbers!<p>He&#x27;s currently in his 6th form, but his interest in programming is far beyond the kids his age. I would like to get suggestions to lead him in the right way. Any ideas?
======
frozenport
I would have benifited from expertise in OpenGL. Answer questions, keep them
culturally involved - which in many cases might mean giving a T-shirt.

------
c-rack
Buy him a copy of Donald Knuth's "The Art of Computer Programming":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programmin...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programming)

